# JC's Hamm September 2011



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks, Bookings coming in thick and fast, but as always deposits secure seats!

For further information PM myself, Graz, MonitorMad or Mispentyouth

Or Contact me on 0872 0744882

or if you are already coming with us or want to, join the Facebook group 'JC Exotics Tours' here Log in | Facebook

Pickup points are Lincoln, Birchanger, Thurrock, Folkestone and Newcastle ( not in that order  )

So get in touch


----------



## madroyals (Oct 27, 2010)

*Hamm*

Can I have a double seat, really enjoyed the trip last time:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Two seats booked! 
Went with these guys last year and it was awesome! 
Cant wait for this year!


----------



## Fauna Fanatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Booked it, 

Paid for it,

Can't wait to F Off on it!!!

:2thumb:

JC you better not be showing us your new tattoo!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Fauna Fanatics said:


> JC you better not be showing us your new tattoo!


You wish!:whistling2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Bump of the day. Come on kids!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Couple more seats sold, going fast.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

What's the nearest pickup to the west midlands?


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Whats your postcode? 

JC EXOTICS TOURS FACEBOOK GROUP:
Log in | Facebook


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Graz said:


> Whats your postcode?
> 
> JC EXOTICS TOURS FACEBOOK GROUP:
> Log in | Facebook


Pm sent


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

And replied :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## suej (Sep 22, 2010)

are you going in december, if you are when are you taking bookings?? I need to book some time off work:2thumb:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

what dates this year guys and how much for 2 double seats for a nice kip on the way


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

pauls_reptiles said:


> what dates this year guys and how much for 2 double seats for a nice kip on the way


The Excursion this time round runs from Friday September 9th to Sunday 11th
A single seat is £110, Double seat is £180

Price includes:

Executive Coach from a selection of venues.

Hot and cold drinks ( on coach )

Show admission.

Goodie bag

Pickup points are Lincoln, Thurrock, Birchanger, Folkestone, Newcastle, and depending on demand Wetherby services.

After the show we meet up at 'Sun Cafe' for a beer and some food ( not included in the price i'm afraid guys ) and some of the traders meet us there for a catchup.

Hope this info helps

JC


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

how much deposit mate do u need up front???


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

pauls_reptiles said:


> how much deposit mate do u need up front???


Deposit of £45 per person please matey, and we then sort the rest.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got myself a seat today. Come on guys, get booking the rest up quick! :2thumb:

Cheers Jim and Graz!


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Booked, wont come soon enough for me!:no1:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Two seats booked and the countdown begins :lol2: Great time was had in March so cant wait!!!


----------



## madroyals (Oct 27, 2010)

Can you get a suppy of Iron Brew before the trip


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump! Come on guys and girls!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Just wondering if seats are still available and if there are any pick ups down south. Cheers : victory:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

amazing_gecko said:


> Just wondering if seats are still available and if there are any pick ups down south. Cheers : victory:


PM'd :2thumb:


----------



## DeadGirlSuperstar (Jun 20, 2010)

are there still seats available? dont suppose there is any chance of a cheeky pick up from glasgow? :whistling2:

if not what time will you be leaving newcastle as would need to get down there first! and madroyals sure we could bring some irn bru with us if you ask nicely hehe x


----------



## Rebelwolve (Aug 31, 2009)

DeadGirlSuperstar said:


> are there still seats available? dont suppose there is any chance of a cheeky pick up from glasgow? :whistling2:
> 
> if not what time will you be leaving newcastle as would need to get down there first! and madroyals sure we could bring some irn bru with us if you ask nicely hehe x


Another Glasgow person here wanting to go! Would also be happy to bring some Irn Bru for people if they wanted, lol.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Bookings coming in daily now, so if you have shown interest but not yet secured please get in touch, looks like its going to be a busy one.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I counting down the weeks now! Have already reserved some geckos and I really want them !!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Rebelwolve (Aug 31, 2009)

Me too, Sara! Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Mapmatt (Jan 27, 2011)

cant wait to get there !!! roll on 10th September!!1:lol2:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

7 weeks tomorrow, we'll be leaving can I get a hell yeah


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be the lonely sad billy no mates with the glasses/beer gut/headphones in/vacant stare etc etc...... Getting on at Leeds so say Hello!

:2thumb:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> I'll be the lonely sad billy no mates with the glasses/beer gut/headphones in/vacant stare etc etc...... Getting on at Leeds so say Hello!
> 
> :2thumb:


Me & my hubby are nice u can come a talk to us. We're getting on at birtchhanger. 
Hubby is much the same description lol


----------



## Rebelwolve (Aug 31, 2009)

amiz said:


> 7 weeks tomorrow, we'll be leaving can I get a hell yeah


WOOOO! *rolls around* Us Glasgow peeps are counting the days, lol.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Is there still seats available?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

amylovesreptiles said:


> Is there still seats available?


Yep still a few available : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

COME ON KIDS!
Come aboard!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Limited space on the coach now folks!


----------



## DeadGirlSuperstar (Jun 20, 2010)

5 weeks today woooohooo! x


----------



## madroyals (Oct 27, 2010)

Cant recall the correct name but can i order some of your special fudge for the trip please


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm in, you never know, I might even buy something this time


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Limited seats left!


----------



## madroyals (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking forward to collecting some snakes


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Bump cos I haven't gone to kempton, because of my killer hang over  and now desperate to go to hamm.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Last few seats available, those who have reserved seats please get in touch to complete your payment or your deposits WILL be lost.


----------



## madroyals (Oct 27, 2010)

just checking you have all my detail for Hamm:whistling2:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

madroyals said:


> just checking you have all my detail for Hamm:whistling2:


Surely u see the guys atleast twice a week anyway lol


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

minimal places left now guys


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

not long now woop woop :no1::no1:


----------



## Mapmatt (Jan 27, 2011)

Roll on can't wait!! Hamm here l Come!!!:2thumb:


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

do you still have seats available for hamm ?


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

oscarsi001 said:


> do you still have seats available for hamm ?


just spoke to squirrel he says to pm him and he will see if he can help!
regards
nick


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

skippy225 said:


> just spoke to squirrel he says to pm him and he will see if he can help!
> regards
> nick


thanks nick , have pm'd him , just waiting for a reply. :whistling2:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

2 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Helloooo ive pm'd


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Apologies for the delay, all PM's have now been replied to, we have unfortunately had to drop one coach and are now running only the 51 seater. Once again apologies to everyone who missed out, another reason why you have to book up quick! Talking of which people have already started Booking for our March trip so if you are interested I must emphasise our 'FIRST COME FIRST SEATED' rule, so get in quick.

Cheers,

Squirrel


----------



## madroyals (Oct 27, 2010)

*Hamm Trip*

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Hi

Looking forward to Hamm in 5 days, Can i please have a second polly box

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

Weather looks nice for saturday

BBC Weather | Dortmund International

It's gonna be very warm in the halls


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

fatfecker said:


> Weather looks nice for saturday
> 
> BBC Weather | Dortmund International
> 
> It's gonna be very warm in the halls


eeekkk shorts at the ready:gasp:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Be prepared for very some smelly people its gets very hot :lol2:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Jubblies said:


> Be prepared for very some smelly people its gets very hot :lol2:


Ohhhh I just got a flash back from last year when I ended up being pushed into a huge smelly german arm.
Least we won't smell on the coach cos we'll all smell the same lol


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

amiz said:


> Ohhhh I just got a flash back from last year when I ended up being pushed into a huge smelly german arm.
> Least we won't smell on the coach cos we'll all smell the same lol


:lol2: I know what you mean, god there were some bad armpits!


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Everyone ready for tomorrow ????? Im so excited :lol2::mf_dribble:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Jubblies said:


> Everyone ready for tomorrow ????? Im so excited :lol2::mf_dribble:


Yeap to excited


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm ready. 

Not quite sure what for though !!! :gasp:


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Work is dragging today!!! :sad:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> I'm ready.
> 
> Not quite sure what for though !!! :gasp:


Lots and Lots of goodies!!!! :lol2:


----------

